# Steam Summer Sales



## Darren

It has begun.

Runs the 19th thru the 30th.

What are you guys planning on getting?


----------



## Troncoso

You beat me to it.

I'm not really sure how we can "plan" on getting anything, though, when we don't know what the sales will be. The first wave has nothing interesting, in my opinion.


----------



## voyagerfan99

We shall see. I'm going to actually keep tract of how much I spend this time around.


----------



## Darren

I only am thinking about getting Rust. Otherwise don't have interest in much of anything else. But we'll see.


----------



## Darren

And already bought Euro Truck Simulator 2.

Failed.


----------



## salvage-this

Bought the Witcher 2.  Pretty excited to play it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Denther said:


> And already bought Euro Truck Simulator 2.
> 
> Failed.



Not that great a game.


----------



## Troncoso

Denther said:


> And already bought Euro Truck Simulator 2.
> 
> Failed.





voyagerfan99 said:


> Not that great a game.



Just in case you didn't feel bad enough about your purchase.


----------



## PCunicorn

This is the first Steam sale I plan on paying a decent amount of money on. Looking at Far Cry 3, Red Faction Guerrilla and Armageddon, and the Black Ops 2 season pass. I'll start buying once I get some money in my PayPal layer today .


----------



## speedx77x

Suppose I'd might buy The Witcher 1&2, Blood Dragon, Or Borderlands GOTY edition for my friend, but so far nothing has really caught my eye yet.


----------



## Darren

Troncoso said:


> Just in case you didn't feel bad enough about your purchase.



Hahah yeah I don't know if I'll like it or not. It seems like it could be promising. I don't explicitly have an interest in trucking but I could see it being interesting. I have a couple of friends that have no trucking interest but really like the game.


----------



## voyagerfan99

One of the not as technical, but more fun truck games I've played was Hard Truck 2. It's cheesy but fun.

I'm debating on getting Democracy 3 or not.


----------



## Shane

PCunicorn said:


> Looking at Far Cry 3,



Excellent deal on FC3 currently,Ive only played a bit of it as i rarely play games much these days,But Ive had a lot of fun in the Map Editor creating my own map...cant wait to see what the map editor of FC4 brings...definitely going to be making some maps for Multiplayer. 

I'm hoping they have a sweet deal on Rust.


----------



## Okedokey

salvage-this said:


> Bought the Witcher 2.  Pretty excited to play it.



You have a nice system, and boy are you going to need it!


----------



## PCunicorn

Just bought Monaco, really want Euro Truck Simulator 2, but don't have the money yet


----------



## voyagerfan99

I caved and bought Democracy 3 and all the DLC for it.


----------



## salvage-this

Okedokey said:


> You have a nice system, and boy are you going to need it!



Thanks!

Yeah I heard that it is pretty rough.  I'm excited to see the performance difference between Windows and Linux.  Never really had any games that were demanding on both platforms.


----------



## ScottALot

Picked up Bulletstorm, Rage, and the FarCry 2 & 3 pack... mmmmmm...


----------



## Okedokey

Whats Rage about?  FPS?  (as the voice in his head says google it)


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bulletstorm is fun :good:


----------



## Harry Potter

Picked up the Farcry Franchise pack.  Dont know why though I still have a ton of games I bought at the last Steam sell that I havent played yet


----------



## Okedokey

I bought RAGE for the old man.  He's always moaning there isn't enough first person shooters and since he doesn't pay multi player, this works well.


----------



## PCunicorn

I have heard a ton of people say there's to many FPS games. Never heard somebody say there's not enough lol. Personally, I lean a little more on "not enough".


----------



## Shane

Snapped up "State Of Decay + the DLC"..Been wanting to play this game for ages but hearing mixed reviews i decided to wait until it come down in price.

Anyone know if they fixed the keyboard issues people were having at release?..i heard people were having issues with key mapping and buttons just not working..however xbox 360 controller users were fine. 


Now hopefully Rust is soon on the sale.


----------



## Darren

If you for some reason haven't gotten Terraria yet, get it for 2 bucks. Fantastic game.


----------



## PCunicorn

Added $30 to my wallet, but missed out on Far Cry 3 and ETS2  Might get them both anyways, even though they are both double what they were.

Really wanting GTA IV, gonna get it when it drops to $5 which I'm sure it will.


----------



## speedx77x

PCunicorn said:


> Added $30 to my wallet, but missed out on Far Cry 3 and ETS2  Might get them both anyways, even though they are both double what they were.



On the last day they usually have a sale on the biggest games, so Far Cry 3 might be there not too sure about ETS2 though.


----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah that's what I was thinking. Got Ace of Spades that way a couple sales ago.

Edit: Well, got GTA IV (complete edition), but it was actually via a Steam trade, not from the sale


----------



## speedx77x

PCunicorn said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking. Got Ace of Spades that way a couple sales ago.
> 
> Edit: Well, got GTA IV (complete edition), but it was actually via a Steam trade, not from the sale



What did you trade for GTA?


----------



## salvage-this

Finally decided to try out Skyrim.  I picked up the legendary edition for $14


----------



## Okedokey

Rage is so poorly coded.  No SLi support, wont do gpu transcoding without disabling one GPU and has epic texture popping... terrible.


----------



## PCunicorn

speedx77x said:


> What did you trade for GTA?



2 TF2 keys, which is about $4.50.

Not sure if I should pick up Arkham Origins... it looks fun, but not sure if I want to play a game that's supposed to be very similar to Arkham City (which was very good, but its not one of those games where I thought "wow, its so good, they should make a second one that's very similar with a new story".


----------



## Aastii

I just got FF7 and 8. The Square Enix launcher is the biggest POS ever forced onto a game


----------



## salvage-this

Agreed.  I bought FF7 last year.  Once I learned I needed an account I closed the window and never played it again.


----------



## Troncoso

Aastii said:


> I just got FF7 and 8. The Square Enix launcher is the biggest POS ever forced onto a game





salvage-this said:


> Agreed.  I bought FF7 last year.  Once I learned I needed an account I closed the window and never played it again.



Haha. I was literally just reading about that. I was sitting here looking at the Steam sale thinking of getting FF7, but after reading about needing an account and a launcher, I quickly changed my mind.


----------



## salvage-this

I still have my old copy of FF7 and my PS1 with all of my saves.  If I really want to play it, I'll boot up the old system


----------



## Darren

Okedokey said:


> Rage is so poorly coded.  No SLi support, wont do gpu transcoding without disabling one GPU and has epic texture popping... terrible.



I've heard the texture pop in that game is pretty terrible.


----------



## Troncoso

That awesome South Park discount...


----------



## Shane

Wtf lol. ^^

Tomb raider -75%,Well worth it!


----------



## Okedokey

The stick of truth!!!!!


----------



## speedx77x

Bought Borderlands 1&2 GOTY + Every DLC (Minus the Skins) for my best friend and then Skyrim Legendary edition for the DLC for myself.


----------



## Aastii

salvage-this said:


> Agreed.  I bought FF7 last year.  Once I learned I needed an account I closed the window and never played it again.





salvage-this said:


> I still have my old copy of FF7 and my PS1 with all of my saves.  If I really want to play it, I'll boot up the old system



Turns out I already have one... Apparently  So that doesn't really matter to me, the only thing that does is that the launcher doesn't launch sometimes and it sometimes throws a hissy fit with my mods, even though the rest of the time it doesn't 

I still have FF8, in fact I bought a black label PS1 copy a few weeks back since my original copy won't get past the elevator on disc 1, only to find the PS3 does not like FF8 and my emulator does not like my PS3 controller 


Stick of Truth is awesome, though I dunno about at only 1/3 off


----------



## salvage-this

That's a real bummer that even with the account it doesn't work well.  I guess I just wanted the copy so that if I ever decided to sell the disk/PS1 I would still be able to play it.  

Stick of truth is really tempting, but I'll wait till I see a better price.


----------



## PCunicorn

OK, I'm done.

Bought GTA IV and Planetary Annihilation, and going to buy Nether (once of hits 80 percent off, which it almost certainly will), and Far Cry 3 once it goes down to $7.50 again,  which it probably will.


----------



## Darren

Got BL2 GOTY specifically for the DLC. Already had the base game.


----------



## speedx77x

Denther said:


> Got BL2 GOTY specifically for the DLC. Already had the base game.



Good decision :good: Too bad Steam absorbs the base game though, and I would personally recommend Ultimate Hunter Upgrade Pack 2 and the Headhunter packs if you really get into the game.


----------



## Harry Potter

Bought Slender: The arrival, Tomb Raider GOTY Edition and Terraria 4 pack.


I have 3 copies of Terraria to give away.  First three people that comment get them and I also have one copy of Tomb Raider GOTY Edition to give away.


----------



## Okedokey

Yeah throw me Tomb Raider mate... girlfriend will like that!


----------



## Harry Potter

Okedokey said:


> Yeah throw me Tomb Raider mate... girlfriend will like that!



Whats your steam?


----------



## PCunicorn

Traded Far Cry 3 for 3 TF2 keys (a little under $7), so no waiting until after the sale


----------



## Troncoso

I hate the freaking Mass Effect "bundle". What the hell kind of bundle doesn't include all the games in the franchise??


----------



## Punk

Okedokey said:


> Yeah throw me Tomb Raider mate... girlfriend will like that!



Awesome game and you'll enjoy Lara Croft too


----------



## voyagerfan99

Tomb Raider is good. Controls aren't bad. I kind of started it and dropped it though. Need to continue the story.


----------



## PCunicorn

Troncoso said:


> I hate the freaking Mass Effect "bundle". What the hell kind of bundle doesn't include all the games in the franchise??



I know right? Its stupid as hell.

Just bought Nether, only $3.


----------



## Darren

That's EA's fault, not Steams.


----------



## PCunicorn

Never said it wasn't.

Just bought my last game, Deus Ex: Human Revolution. I played about an hour if the game on PS3, and it was great fun, but my PlayStation Plus ran out and I lost the game. Can't wait to play it again.


----------



## Shane

Just bought Nether...still no deal on Rust. :/


----------



## Okedokey

Harry Potter said:


> Whats your steam?



Sent it to you and friended mate.  Thanks champ.


----------



## Harry Potter

Okedokey said:


> Sent it to you and friended mate.  Thanks champ.



Sent.  Your welcome.:good:

Still have three copies of Terraria to give away.


----------



## speedx77x

Is it possible I could give one to my friend? Really want him to try new games.


----------



## Harry Potter

speedx77x said:


> Is it possible I could give one to my friend? Really want him to try new games.



If he has Steam I could that.


----------



## speedx77x

His steam name should be Burst Nv 
He's offline right now though so you can send it tommorrow


----------



## Harry Potter

speedx77x said:


> His steam name should be Burst Nv
> He's offline right now though so you can send it tommorrow



Alright added him Ill send it tomorrow.


----------



## speedx77x

Harry Potter said:


> Alright added him Ill send it tomorrow.



Ok, Thanks  :good:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bought Nether and Saints Row IV last night.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I don't want these stupid games dammit!
I want freaking Half-Life 3!!! 





Shut the hell up Gabe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harry Potter

Still have 2 copies of Terraria to give away.


----------



## Darren

Man these Half Life 3 jokes are never getting old. -.-


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bought Next Car Game today during a flash sale.


----------



## AnonNone

Denther said:


> Man these Half Life 3 jokes are never getting old. -.-



Half Life 3 is love...Half Life 3 is life...so is Shrek (forgive me)

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=245518264



Harry Potter said:


> Still have 2 copies of Terraria to give away.


You do, do you? I don't know if groveling for a game is against the rules so I won't...


Anyway, Steam Clean Out Your Wallet "Sales", sadly I can't participate as I'm jobless and penniless.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Denther said:


> Man these Half Life 3 jokes are never getting old. -.-



Man I just hope Gabe won't die before Half-Life 3 is released...


----------



## Troncoso

I have mixed feelings about my buying habits when I consistently already own a majority of what goes on sale every day and every 8 hours.


----------



## Thanatos

Dragon Age Origins is down 125% right now.... they'll pay you $7.51 to download it!!!! Hahaha....


----------



## Troncoso

Thanatos said:


> Dragon Age Origins is down 125% right now.... they'll pay you $7.51 to download it!!!! Hahaha....



Damn. I was going to try to buy it but they removed the buy button.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Lol


----------



## Thanatos

Gotta assume they've got a failsafe for negative values for prices.


----------



## PCunicorn

I doubt there's any payout system in place, so if it did have the buy button, the most you would probably get is a free game.


----------



## Darren

PCunicorn said:


> I doubt there's any payout system in place, so if it did have the buy button, the most you would probably get is a free game.



You can charge negative amounts to credit cards, so it's possible you would get credited, but unlikely.


----------



## speedx77x

Might buy Black Flag but only got 16 dollars, hopefully its on sale on the last day.


----------



## Darren

Man the Train Simulator DLC is only $1,700. I should get it! Such savings.


----------



## Troncoso

I like how people spend 600-1000 hours in games like that, and then write a review not recommending it.


----------



## Darren

Troncoso said:


> I like how people spend 600-1000 hours in games like that, and then write a review not recommending it.



Just now saw those after you pointed that out. That's crazy.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Denther said:


> ...$1,700...



Man...I would be willing to pay even more than this if it's Half-Life 3!

I think that when Half-Life 3 comes on Steam games library (roflmao) then that is probably going to be the game people will be buying the most and the biggest amount of money spent on games by people will definetely be Half-Life 3!!!
Valve would got rich!

Hey it just hit me!
Maybe Valve is delaying that game for so long on purpose because they know that when they finally release it,people will want it and be buying it a LOT more rather then if Valve released it 7 to 8 years ago!

Who knows...maybe that's their plan on getting rich...

If not...then...I am going to kill myself! 

I mean seriously...it took them 6 years to make Half-Life 2.
Black Mesa Source team spent 8 years on making Half-Life 1 remake.
And now...I hope we won't need to wait freaking 10 years for Half-Life 3...if that EVER comes out...

Half-Life 2 episode two came out it 2007!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HELLO VALVE WAKE THE HELL UP!!!!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Get over it STARS


----------



## Troncoso

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Man...I would be willing to pay even more than this if it's Half-Life 3!
> 
> I think that when Half-Life 3 comes on Steam games library (roflmao) then that is probably going to be the game people will be buying the most and the biggest amount of money spent on games by people will definetely be Half-Life 3!!!
> Valve would got rich!
> 
> Hey it just hit me!
> Maybe Valve is delaying that game for so long on purpose because they know that when they finally release it,people will want it and be buying it a LOT more rather then if Valve released it 7 to 8 years ago!
> 
> Who knows...maybe that's their plan on getting rich...
> 
> If not...then...I am going to kill myself!
> 
> I mean seriously...it took them 6 years to make Half-Life 2.
> Black Mesa Source team spent 8 years on making Half-Life 1 remake.
> And now...I hope we won't need to wait freaking 10 years for Half-Life 3...if that EVER comes out...
> 
> Half-Life 2 episode two came out it 2007!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HELLO VALVE WAKE THE HELL UP!!!!



Can you please not speak of Half Life 3 anymore?


----------



## PCunicorn

Troncoso said:


> I like how people spend 600-1000 hours in games like that, and then write a review not recommending it.



One of the people had over 3000 hours into it, and gave it a "Not Recommended"


----------



## voyagerfan99

So I picked up the Slender game, Roller Coaster Tycoon Deluxe, and STALKER Clear Skies


----------



## Troncoso

I don't even like RTS games, but I voted for them because I already own all 4 games of the other category.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Troncoso said:


> I don't even like RTS games, but I voted for them because I already own all 4 games of the other category.



I love the original RCT, which is why I bought it


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

PCunicorn said:


> One of the people had over 3000 hours into it, and gave it a "Not Recommended"



Yea I will never understand that too.
That's just stupid if you ask me...or the person who played it 3000 hours is stupid lol...
I mean...if the person did not like it and did not recommend it then why the hell would it spend 3000 hours playing it???...

That's...dumb...



voyagerfan99 said:


> Get over it STARS





Troncoso said:


> Can you please not speak of Half Life 3 anymore?



Alright you two let me tell you why Half-Life 3 still didn't come out.
Because Valve has a game called "Left 4 dead".
And that's the reason.
You wonder why?
Here is why:

Because Half-Life 3 is left for dead HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aastii

Stars, if HL3 goes on sale at some point, please feel free to carry on discussing it. Until that point, make that last post your last about it. There comes a point when something stops being amusing and that was a good couple of posts back


----------



## kennebell347

I have played a few games a lot and I have nowhere near 3000 hours in them. I can't imagine playing a game for that long.


----------



## Troncoso

It's pretty common for people to have several thousand hours invested in MMO's.


----------



## kennebell347

Troncoso said:


> It's pretty common for people to have several thousand hours invested in MMO's.



Yeah I just can't imagine doing it myself. I have about 30 days playtime in Star Wars: The Old Republic since it released years ago. To me, that is a ton and it is only about 720 hours.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Aastii said:


> Stars, if HL3 goes on sale at some point, please  feel free to carry on discussing it. Until that point, make that last  post your last about it. There comes a point when something stops being  amusing and that was a good couple of posts back



Like I said...Half-Life 3 was left for dead. 



kennebell347 said:


> I have played a few games a lot and I have nowhere near 3000 hours in them. *I can't imagine playing a game for that long.*



And what I especially cannot understand is that a person who played it for 3000 hours did not like it???!!! 
Why would ANYONE play ANY game for 3000 hours if you don't like it and don't recommend it lmao?

xD !!!!!!!!

Hell I cannot even play games I LIKE for that long XD XD XD


----------



## salvage-this

Picked up System Shock 2 and Goat Simulator.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hey STARS, here ya go! Available in China!


----------



## WeatherMan

When was it released?


----------



## voyagerfan99

WeatherMan said:


> When was it released?



Who knows what's actually in the box. It was a Geeks are Sexy post on FB that had HL3 and Diablo V.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey STARS, here ya go! Available in China!



There's so much 'awesome' software in China that we simply cannot get in the Western World. For example, who ever needed Vista Business when they had Professional 2007? 

http://news.softpedia.com/images/ne...New-Windows-Vista-Edition-Made-in-China-2.png


----------



## Darren

Well today is the most games I've ever seen on sale at once. 

Only bought two things this year. Euro Truck Sim 2 and BL2 GOTY, even though I already had the base game.


----------



## Punk

I bought Dishonored for like 4 euros this year


----------



## voyagerfan99

Well I didn't spend over $70. That's good.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Well I didn't spend over $70. That's good.


I only spent $10


----------



## voyagerfan99

Well  Iended my sale binge buying Papers, Please for another $4.99. Spent just over $70 and change. Though mind you I did gift my brother Wagon Adventure and Game Dev Tycoon.


----------



## speedx77x

In total here's what I bought:
1. Payday 2
2. Skyrim Legendary Edition
3. Awesomenauts
4. Castle Crashers
5. Risk of Rain
6. Borderlands GOTY (For my Friend)
7. All 5 Head Hunter Packs and UVHM 2 For Borderland 2 (For my Friend)
8. Batman Arkham City GOTY
9. Witcher 1&2
10. Portal 2

Could have saved that or invested in all that money, but instead I bought video games.


----------



## Troncoso

I'm disappointed the Rust never went on sale. Besides that I tried spending money, but I already had most of what was on sale.


----------



## Darren

A friend told me that the devs for Rust didn't want to put it on sale because it was still in alpha.

Bought Payday 2.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey STARS, here ya go! Available in China!



I knew it!
Freaking Chinese bastards! 

Nah...that's probably a big joke on Gabe if you ask me.
If that really is Half-Life 3,their faces should look differently.I read they are working on the new concept art and I even saw few images...unless if they were fake...ahh...I don't know anything anymore lol...so many rumors and informations and pictures about Half-Life 3 and only God known as "Gabe" knows the real truth.

Hahaha plus the image on that box is old.I saw it LONG time ago before Half-Life 2 episode two even came out.
So I doubt they would use old picture for new Half-Life 3.
But anyway...here is Alyx in new concept art for Half-Life 3...if that's even true:





Freaking Chinese bastards!
Playing with our feelings like that! 

Argh!


----------



## NVX_185

Just picked up Age of Empires 2 HD and Tomb Raider for AU$16.50 all up. It was more of an impulse purchase since I had exams until a few days ago and the daily deals were ending in a couple of hours tonight lol.

*EDIT*

Also got Assassin's Creed 2 Deluxe Ed. for $3. Awesome deal.


----------



## Geoff

NVX_185 said:


> Just picked up Age of Empires 2 HD and Tomb Raider for AU$16.50 all up. It was more of an impulse purchase since I had exams until a few days ago and the daily deals were ending in a couple of hours tonight lol.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Also got Assassin's Creed 2 Deluxe Ed. for $3. Awesome deal.


You'll love it!  You should play AoE with me on Steam.  

http://steamcommunity.com/id/geoff5093


----------



## beers

Man my backlog just got even larger.

Total Damage:
3x Batman Games (for Girlfriend's account)
Assetto Corsa
Borderlands 2 GOTY
Dishonored
Farcry 3 (received via gift)
Hitman Absolution
Kingdoms of Amalur
Magic 2014
Metro Last Light
Payday 1 & 2
Resident Evil Revelations (Someone gifted it to me erroneously lol)
Tomb Raider
Tropico 4


Pretty cheap but not really enough time in the day to blaze through everything any time soon lol.


----------



## Shane

Rust never made it to the steam sale!!! :/


----------



## AnonNone

Shane said:


> Rust never made it to the steam sale!!! :/



I thought for sure I saw it one day...are you sure you didn't miss it?


----------



## Darren

Denther said:


> A friend told me that the devs for Rust didn't want to put it on sale because it was still in alpha.



Since no one seemed to see that the first time I'll quote it.

Also, source.
https://twitter.com/playrust/status/479740345035812865


----------



## Troncoso

"we don't want to encourage people to buy right now."

What a horrid excuse. That's exactly why they put the game on early access to begin with.


----------



## Darren

Troncoso said:


> "we don't want to encourage people to buy right now."
> 
> What a horrid excuse. That's exactly why they put the game on early access to begin with.



I totally get it. If you're interested in contributing towards development of a game both financially and with input, then great. But if you're buying it because it's cheap and looks interesting then you might be disappointed but what is a pretty rough around the edges game that still has a long way to go.

I did just buy it though full price and have no regrets so far.


----------



## AnonNone

Denther said:


> I totally get it. If you're interested in contributing towards development of a game both financially and with input, then great. But if you're buying it because it's cheap and looks interesting then you might be disappointed but what is a pretty rough around the edges game that still has a long way to go.
> 
> I did just buy it though full price and have no regrets so far.



CF Rust server anyone?


----------



## Troncoso

Denther said:


> I totally get it. If you're interested in contributing towards development of a game both financially and with input, then great. But if you're buying it because it's cheap and looks interesting then you might be disappointed but what is a pretty rough around the edges game that still has a long way to go.
> 
> I did just buy it though full price and have no regrets so far.



Yeah, I get that's the consumer facing reason for not putting it on sale. But, if that was seriously their prerogative, then they wouldn't have put it on Steam early access.


----------

